# What types of tubing/bands and how long will it last to make a 45 lb draw



## jonwatkins (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi,

id like to build a good slingbow and one thing that im wondering is how do i find the right type of tubing or bands if theres the possibility for them and how long will i need it to make a 45lb -50 lb draw at say 31 inches ? Im not exactly certain on how to find the right draw weight for shooting an arrow.

Any suggestions on the brand and where is the cheapest place you have found that sells them if possible.

One thing im wondering is also how long will such tubing last in terms of shot ?

One last thing,is the length between the forks a big deal when making a slingbow ? Id like to make a slingbow that can also serve as a slingshot (id take the bands/tubing off and put regular bands/tubing for normal ammo like rocks or steel or lead balls.

i got a distance of 2 3/4 inch between each fork.For now im just doing a test slingbow.

Thanks !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

do you wear nothing but shredded pants ? have a green skin pigment condition ? i kid of course. do you by chance have a background in archery ?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

You might want to check out Theratube Black and Silver. Also Purple DubDub

If it absolutely HAS to be dual purpose then maybe check out


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

As regards longevity I can only say that both of the Theratubes have given long and good service and (fingers crossed) it looks like the purple DubDub is going to as well.

illustrated is silver Theratube on the left and DubDub on the right


----------



## jonwatkins (Feb 20, 2013)

Imperial said:


> do you wear nothing but shredded pants ? have a green skin pigment condition ? i kid of course. do you by chance have a background in archery ?


Im sorry but i dont get it .. what do you mean .I understand that your kidding. I do not have a background in archery but im studying it and soon will be building my own bows and arrows.



ruthiexxxx said:


> As regards longevity I can only say that both of the Theratubes have given long and good service and (fingers crossed) it looks like the purple DubDub is going to as well.
> 
> illustrated is silver Theratube on the left and DubDub on the right


Thank you ruthiexxxx .When you say long and good service, can you estimate the time and how many shots ? i know that most people dont count .

Basically i want to have the highest grade tubes or bands and have my slingbow for decades.I guess i would need to buy alot of it too.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you ruthiexxxx .When you say long and good service, can you estimate the time and how many shots ? i know that most people dont count .
Basically i want to have the highest grade tubes or bands and have my slingbow for decades.I guess i would need to buy alot of it too.
[/quote]

Gosh...that's a hard one! Partly because I must have 8 or 9 slingbows now, some of which are used frequently and others which hardly ever get used. And partly because I am a totally disorganised stoner!
But longevity is something of which I am keenly aware, mainly because it's beginning to feel that I only have to LOOK at a bandset nowadays for it to snap ! Fortunately this is less of a problem with the bows than the SS as, obviously, the length of the arrow obviates the possibility of overdrawing which I think is my main weakness.

The frame above with the silver Theratube has been in service for quite a long time and was my absolute favourite until I got the purple DubDub and started using the one on the right in the photo. A wild guestimate would be a thousand shots or so with the silver and it shows no sign of wear at all and performs as well as ever. I haven't EVER (touch wood) snapped the silver tubes...and only rarely the Black.

I would suggest that your choice might best be between the two Theratubes and will have a lot to do with the draw weight with which you feel most comfortable. Bear in mind that I am a weightlifter, although having said this The Boss strictly limits the upper body work I can do now. If it is any indication ...on the machine at the gym that replicates drawing a slingshot or bow I am pulling 25 or 30 kilos each arm. But that is for sets of 9 rapid repetitions. I've no idea what I could do on a single pull.
I think it would be prudent to get a small quantity of each of the TTB and TTS and see which feels best. Either should give good and long service.

Hope this helps


----------



## jonwatkins (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow ! 8-9 thats alot.Did you make them all ? I feel you on being a disorganised stoner, im more of the prepared but disorganised type of person.

Well from your advice, im going to buy a couple feet of each of the TTB and TTS and just do some test.And like you say it will all depend on how far you draw the bands.

by the way,i really like your slingbows, there really neat are they made of a single piece of wood or was it made of multiplex ?

Thank you Ruthiexxxx for the help


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a huge load of theraband silver, let me know if you what to try it.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

jonwatkins said:


> Wow ! 8-9 thats alot.Did you make them all ? I feel you on being a disorganised stoner, im more of the prepared but disorganised type of person.
> 
> Well from your advice, im going to buy a couple feet of each of the TTB and TTS and just do some test.And like you say it will all depend on how far you draw the bands.
> 
> ...


You're welcome 

Yes I make all my own gear. They are all made from solid wood but I am gagging now to source some decent plywood so I can make a starship along Wingshooter's lines. I just adore that elegant simplicity !

Incidentally I recall that you were thinking of a dual purpose shooter. May I suggest that you think more along the lines of separate frames otherwise one enters the realm of bad compromise...and the tubes would be the first instance of this. The TTS can be great for a slingbow but it is not the ideal rubber for a slingshot...certainly if it is cut to the correct length for your arrows. For a SS the TTB would be much more suitable...though if you want to treat yourself have a look at Dankung 50/80 for the SS


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Three aside pure latex cut 25 to 20mm 6 inch active length will propel an arrow weighing 1oz well over 500 feet,I know because I've done it and yes I have background in archery mainly war bow #128lb yes i like to know what I hit is surely dead Lol


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Three aside pure latex cut 25 to 20mm 6 inch active length will propel an arrow weighing 1oz well over 500 feet,I know because I've done it and yes I have background in archery mainly war bow #128lb yes i like to know what I hit is surely dead Lol


I can vouch for that. Some of my slingbows are still set up for that (Tex's Express bands made up as triples).


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Tube_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Three aside pure latex cut 25 to 20mm 6 inch active length will propel an arrow weighing 1oz well over 500 feet,I know because I've done it and yes I have background in archery mainly war bow #128lb yes i like to know what I hit is surely dead Lol
> ...


Yes I have one always set with broadheads at the ready should I hear a bump in the night,it's enough to slow even the most determined light fingered scum should the occasion ever arise,quietly I'm thinking I hope it never does.  then the sadistic side of me wills it on
Lol


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tube_Shooter said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Tube_Shooter said:
> ...


ah...a man after my own heart


----------

